

Show HN: My Weekend Project, PhoneShuffle. (415) 366-8970 - _aes
http://phoneshuffle.com

======
_aes
Hey HN, just thought I'd share a little toy project I put together over the
weekend. It's basically just ChatRoulette over the phone. Pretty sure its only
appeal will be novelty, but it was one of the ideas I had when I was toying
around with Twilio's API, so voila.

One idea I had for making it more interesting/useful was allowing you to
select a "category" or "location" so that you could be randomly paired with
people from the same location or people with similar interests. Any thoughts?

------
noduerme
...just curious, how did you implement this over a regular phone line?

~~~
_aes
Twilio's API allows you to create ad-hoc telephone conferences really easily

